# Finden von Klassen aufrufen



## java66 (1. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

muss ein Fremd entwickeltes programm ausbauen und versuche im moment den überblick zu bekommen.
Nun ist meine frage ich möchte alle aufrufe eines Konstruktors im Project unter eclipse finden.
gibt es eine solche such funktion das ich nach dem Konstruktor aufruf im ganzen projekt suche und er mir dann sagt in file bla1.java line 122, bla2.java line 33, bla3.java .....usw.

danke


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Nov 2009)

in eclipse strg+alt+h drücken oder rechte maustatse-> open call hierarchy


----------



## bygones (2. Nov 2009)

ich mach das immer ueber STRG+Shift+G


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Nov 2009)

Wahhh? da ist doch "generate getter+setter"  (oder hatte ich mir das mal anders gebunden? ;( )

/edit: scheint so! sorry!


----------

